# You might be a cockatiel fancier if:



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

Your clothes have deposit marks


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Or if....

Your clothes have chew marks.

All my sleep shirts have holes in them from Kiwi's little beak. :lol:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

If you have feathers/feather dust in your hair...or deposits.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*might be a cockatiel fancier if...*

You find feathers everywhere in your place, even with only one cockatiel!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

You get to work and feel something in your sock, strip off your shoe and sock to shake out birdseed.

Get to work to find feathers in your laptop bag.


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Because your trying to teach them a song, you find yourself at work trying to whistle If Your Happy and You Know it all day.

(I can't whistle)


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

You keep their feathers in between the pages of a book when they are molting


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

You can't go to any shop that sells bird stuff, whether pet store, Walmart or wherever, without checking to see if there is anything new, and ending up buying something (toy, treat, perch, food, etc) each time.


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

You holler hello to the birds before anyone else when you get home from work.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

nassrah said:


> You keep their feathers in between the pages of a book when they are molting


I keep Joey's in one of my Smurf glasses I have displayed with the rest of my Smurf collectibles.


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a large glass vase that I'm saving mine in. I expect to collect a lot over many years


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Whenever you make yourself something you make another plate that's 'tiel friendly. 



> Originally Posted by *nassrah*
> You keep their feathers in between the pages of a book when they are molting


I keep Kiwi's feathers in a wooden desktop jewelry box. I love the bookmark idea!!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

You spend all day on craigslist looking at cages and tiels you can't have.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> You spend all day on craigslist looking at cages and tiels you can't have.



How do you think Yoda came home? D: No regrets, but CL is a dangerous place ha.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

SoCalTiels said:


> How do you think Yoda came home? D: No regrets, but CL is a dangerous place ha.


Haha, it is! There's a whiteface pair on my CL right now that's just begging me to bring home.  Beautiful, beautiful birds and obviously well-cared for. The female is a WF pearl pied. *drools*


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

You 'baby proof' the house and you don't have a baby.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

You go to the store and someone asks if you have a bird, and you reply in surprise, "How did you know?"...lo and behold, there is a small green stain on the shoulder of your T-shirt.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

. . . have bird poo on your lampshades.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

dianne said:


> . . . have bird poo on your lampshades.


And on your ceiling fan. :lol:


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

... and your blinds.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

(Most of these seem to be relating to tiel poo. :lol

When you find seed and pellets randomly in your bed.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

...and poo on the back of your door and bookshelf. :lol:


You find you're missing multiple keys off your keyboard.
Kiwi sometimes takes them and flies up onto my bookshelf.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> ...and poo on the back of your door and bookshelf. :lol:
> 
> 
> You find you're missing multiple keys off your keyboard.
> Kiwi sometimes takes them and flies up onto my bookshelf.


OMG The back of the door is the WORST. Because most of the time I don't see it until it's already dry and it is nearly IMPOSSIBLE to scrap off without getting a bit of paint too, or at least leaving a mark that needs to be washed off.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> OMG The back of the door is the WORST. Because most of the time I don't see it until it's already dry and it is nearly IMPOSSIBLE to scrap off without getting a bit of paint too, or at least leaving a mark that needs to be washed off.


I know right?! Somehow Kiwi gets it on the walls too. I have to let the Poop-Off soak into it. >.<
My bookshelf is the second worst place besides the door. I have to get a stool to get up there. At least it comes off easier than the door. :lol:

I just got back from cleaning some poo off the door actually. It took forever.


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

...if you've just spent the last 45 minutes working on the dishwasher pulling out bits of seed (mostly sunflower) that have gotten stuck in the rotating spray arms.

Didn't know why my dishes weren't being rinsed.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You come home and greet the birds 1st over some humans


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> You come home and greet the birds 1st over some humans


This for sure ahah.

You look at pictures/videos of your tiel on your phone to cheer yourself up during lunch break at work.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*cockatiel fancier*



nassrah said:


> You keep their feathers in between the pages of a book when they are molting


I have done that, too. Sometimes I find one of Meshach's (previous 'tiel who died of cancer in 2012 at the age of 13). Always a bittersweet moment!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

estypest said:


> This for sure ahah.
> 
> You look at pictures/videos of your tiel on your phone to cheer yourself up during lunch break at work.


Yup. At work and while on holiday and away from him for 17 days.

You find yourself picking up fruits/veggies at the shop and putting them back down with the thought of 'Joey doesn't like it'. Never mind the fact the two humans in the house like that particular veggie...


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Your nose is shiny so you rub a cockatiel on it.

(True story)


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> Your nose is shiny so you rub a cockatiel on it.
> 
> (True story)


ROFL!!! :lol:


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

And poop on your ceilings... I don't know how they manage it, craprabatics


I look at them at work on my phone too and mum text me updates lol


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

When your on vacation with your family you play a recording of your birds making their cute little noises throughout each day. Heck, even when your not on vacation!


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

You decide that you should take your cockatiels camping with you on your next family vacation, esp. Since the vet said it was okay. You realize that it was harder than you anticipated, (Still fun, however) so you plan the next years vacations around what the birds could easily do.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

You hear a non-bird person grossing out about a bit of bird poo, and wonder what the fuss is about, because bird poo has long since stopped being gross, and just a fact of life.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Bird poop has never been gross to me nor has it ever bothered me in the least. I must be one of those "special" people


----------



## tielwoman (Oct 4, 2014)

You set up a laptop in front of his cage so that you can skype him from your phone while away for any length of time.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Tisena said:


> And poop on your ceilings... I don't know how they manage it, craprabatics


LOL! 'tiels got skill. It's a goal in life for them to mess up our rooms. o.o

For the first week after I got Kiwi I think I was a little bothered by bird poop. Then it was in my hair, all over my clothes, and I didn't care anymore. :lol:


...You like burying your face in their feathers because they're soft and smell soo good.


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

Ahh, yes! That wonderful smell!


----------



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

You can tell by their call,what they want you to do for them.
Call for hungry, call for let me out, call for annoyed, call for happy.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Another poo story...

You find yourself celebrating poo on the carpet, because it _just_ missed landing on your hubby's guitar which is number 13 of the 24 in existence, Dave Mustaine designed Megadeth guitars of its kind. Phew! I've never considered moving it for its own safety, but we just might have to do that.


----------

